
Ask HN: Where to find e-commerce software developers communities? - sedzia
Me and my team are struggling to get more signups to our API platform. So far we’ve managed to collect ~50. 5 of them tested our software thoroughly and seem to be really interested in buying the subscription. One of the channels that works good for us is just content e.g. on posts Stack Overflow or our profile at Programmable Web. However we get the feeling this is not the fastest way to attract new leads.<p>Now we’re wondering how to get in touch with software developers or CTOs at larger scale. We’ve submitted our product to Show HN, it’s even got to the first page but we ended up with poor signup rate. We’d like to ask for feedback on other developer communities related to e-commerce before we start cold emails. Do you know any?
======
brudgers
After reading the question, my understanding is that there have been fifty
leads, five prospects and zero sales. I might be misunderstanding.

Looking at the numbers for this pipeline, increasing leads will not increase
sales. A higher rate of conversion from lead to prospect will not result in
higher sales either.

My advice based on my understanding is to close sales and have actual
customers -- have people paying money. Closing sales is key to receiving
feedback about what people will _actually_ pay for and help establish a good
pricing model for customers. It will help qualify leads into prospects and
help narrow the market segment from which leads should be drawn.

Good luck.

~~~
sedzia
Yes - we do this. At the same time we think we could collect more feedback in
parallel.

------
sharemywin
Is this something you can partner with shopify or something and add as a plug-
in. or other type communities? stripe adn others have partner directories.
what about zapier and itff? can you get integrated with them?

~~~
sedzia
Yes and no. Our product is an API platform for managing vouchers/coupons.
Shopify has this functionality. It's probably not that complex as ours but
it's enough for basic needs. Yet the idea is interesting. I can think of an
integration with Mailchimp.

~~~
sharemywin
a lot of times the partners are plugins with more complex behavior for
companies that want more than basic.

------
sharemywin
you might reach out to ecommerce blogs and offer to write an article for them.
[http://pitchbox.com/](http://pitchbox.com/) offers a service to help.

